# Point of protocol - can one apply for a Residente Temporal visa in any country?



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm living and working in Thailand (on a UK passport) and want to retire to Mexico. it's far easier and simpler for me to apply through the Mexican Embassy in Bangkok, rather than going back to the UK to do it.

Can anyone tell me what the ruling is here? Do you have to apply from your country of origin, or can it be done from any embassy, anywhere outside of Mexico?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

robbiethinking said:


> I'm living and working in Thailand (on a UK passport) and want to retire to Mexico. it's far easier and simpler for me to apply through the Mexican Embassy in Bangkok, rather than going back to the UK to do it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the ruling is here? Do you have to apply from your country of origin, or can it be done from any embassy, anywhere outside of Mexico?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I believe it can be done at any Mexican embassy or consulate.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I believe it can be done at any Mexican embassy or consulate.


That makes sense to me.
They are part of the same government agency.

To play devil's advocate...

Mexico has some of the strangest laws always be prepared to be surprised.

And interpretation of the law may vary in the same office.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may apply at any Mexican Consulate, in any country where you are legally located.


----------

